

Yale Launches Expansion of the Department of Computer Science - plg
http://news.yale.edu/2015/03/26/yale-launches-expansion-department-computer-science?utm_source=YNemail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=yn-03-31-15

======
plg
"... seven faculty positions in the Department of Computer Science over the
next few years, including two searches this year and three more next year ..."

~~~
cesarbs
Thank you. I wish every single article on the Internet had a tl;dr like this.

~~~
AtmaScout
How I miss Summly, although this article likely wouldn't have been found
there.

~~~
praneshp
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/yahoo-news-
digest/id78498235...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/yahoo-news-
digest/id784982356?mt=8)

Disclosure: I work for Yahoo, not on Summly/News digest however.

~~~
AtmaScout
Thanks for the link! BTW I am really enjoying the apps that are coming out of
Yahoo lately.

~~~
praneshp
That's good to hear!

------
davenbuster
(full disclosure: I'm a Yale EE grad working as a software engineer for the
last 17 years in the valley).

The school has had an ambivalent relationship with applied sciences through
its history. They considered closing the engineering departments in the early
90's when I was a student. I am glad to see the school investing in this area,
even if it less out of intrinsic interest and more out of market demand and
perceiving it as a growth area.

~~~
eugenejen
It is the same as NYU did in 70s. But now NYU merge NYU-Poly as its school of
engineering.

I am always amazed at what criteria are used by school administrators to
decide which departments to fund. It is very surprised to me as a foreigner
born that U.S. doesn't need engineers from Ivy League....

~~~
kelukelugames
Ivy League schools breed leaders not us over paid worker bees. Only engineers
complain about working under non-engineers. Lawyers at law firms don't have
that problem.

~~~
prestonbriggs
Well, no. In the US, lawyers can't work for non-lawyers; that is, they can't
work in a position where their legal judgement is subject to review by a non-
lawyer. Part of their code of professional responsibility.

~~~
arjunnarayan
How do you square that with General Counsels who report to the CEO/Board?

------
inverba
It's worth mentioning that this is still bare minimum even compared to other
Ivy League colleges. Harvard plans to expand their faculty by 12 members with
Balmer's recent grant and Cornell is in the process of adding faculty for
their new campus in New York City (Cornell Tech - which is basically a startup
incubator).

------
dsg42
This was overdue, but definitely a good announcement.

For people who think this is absurdly slow, I would point out that
undergraduate enrollment in the department has grown 5-10x in the last four
years. In 2011, I was in a four person class with a professor and a TA, and
some core classes had <20 students. Now those same classes have well over 100
students. Top tier universities just can't react and find talented faculty
that quickly.

~~~
jseliger
_Top tier universities just can 't react and find talented faculty that
quickly._

In a sense I think this is right—they can't, right now—but in another sense I
think slow reaction times are a choice: they _can_ react much faster but
choose, for cultural and bureaucratic reasons, not to.

I'd also like to see universities move away from tenure-based hiring and
towards long-term-contract-based hiring that effectively rewards strong
instructors. Doing so may among other things alleviate some of the current
slowness in university action.

~~~
munin
> universities move away from tenure-based hiring and towards long-term-
> contract-based hiring

they already do, see the army of adjuncts

------
freditup
Slightly off-topic, but I think these are conservative figures:

"Top college computer science graduates may get as much as $120,000 from tech
leaders such as search giant Google and social networking leader Facebook,
according to Kai Fortney, marketing director for Hired, a Web-based employment
service for the industry. Some new hires may receive signing bonuses of as
much as $25,000, he says."

Anyone else find them somewhat low?

~~~
mindcruzer
Yeah. Some of my friends have been given signing bonuses 4x that amount, and
salaries > $150k.

------
therobot24
given the previous bad press is this any surprise?

~~~
smackfu
This bad press? [http://yaledailynews.com/blog/2015/03/02/student-petition-
ca...](http://yaledailynews.com/blog/2015/03/02/student-petition-calls-for-cs-
faculty-increase/)

~~~
keda
Also this one: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-06/want-a-
job...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-06/want-a-job-in-
silicon-valley-after-yale-good-luck-with-that)

